# Howdy all! New to the site!



## Squirrel (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm new and just wanted to stop in and introduce myself. I recognize a few names from a smoking website I frequent. I love to cook and especially smoking. Looking forward to making some new buddies!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 20, 2011)

HI there Squirrel  Welcome to DC!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to DC!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to DC, Have fun!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2011)

hi squirrel. welcome.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 21, 2011)

Good morning from North Wales


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome to DC!


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome!  This is a fun place.....


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 21, 2011)

_Welcome_


----------



## ChocolateFrosting (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Squirrel! Nice to meet you, welcome to the DC forums


----------



## Selkie (Jul 22, 2011)

Greetings from the mid-west.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 22, 2011)

we have buddies galore here. welcome


----------

